
CDC: Low Covid-19 Lethality - yters
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html
======
yters
The CDC reports covid-19 lethality is most likely 0.4%.

For comparison, the flu each season has a lethality around 0.13%.

[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/index.html)

